# Persian: احساس خود بزرگ بینی کنیم



## seitt

Greetings,

This concerns an interview with Mr Salaḥshur, the film director:
. نکته جالب اینکه آقای سلحشور جلسه مهم دیگری را به تعویق انداخته بودند تا با ما مصاحبه کنند که موجب شد احساس خود بزرگ بینی کنیم.

No problem until the last few words: please could you translate them and give any extra kasres?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon

PS If I remember rightly, Morteza, I think you like this director.


----------



## searcher123

احساس خود بزرگ بینی كردن = The sense of thinking I am a very important person, specially when I'm not so really; feeling pride



> If I remember rightly, Morteza, I think you like this director.


You are completely right. He is one of my rare favorite directors.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged, dear Morteza. Thanks to your valuable help, I have been able to find خودبزرگ‌بینی in the one-volume Āryānpur progressive Persian-English dictionary:
خودبزرگ‌بینی = megalomania, superiority complex.

No doubt this is correct in other contexts, but in this case I prefer “self-importance”.

Btw, as the opposite of خودبزرگ‌بینی, can we have خودکوچک‌بینی?


----------



## seitt

Much obliged, dear Morteza. Thanks to your valuable help, I have been able to find خودبزرگ‌بینی in the one-volume Āryānpur progressive Persian-English dictionary:
خودبزرگ‌بینی = megalomania, superiority complex.

No doubt this is correct in other contexts, but in this case I prefer “self-importance”.

Yes, I think he's truly a great director too.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Much obliged, dear Morteza. Thanks to your valuable help, I have been able to find خودبزرگ‌بینی in the one-volume Āryānpur progressive Persian-English dictionary:
> خودبزرگ‌بینی = megalomania, superiority complex.
> 
> No doubt this is correct in other contexts, but in this case I prefer “self-importance”.(...)



You are welcome as always my dear friend. Both of Āryānpur's equivalents are correct, but a technical and clinical equivalent. I think we can say "self-importance" is a colloquial equivalent.



seitt said:


> (...)Btw, as the opposite of خودبزرگ‌بینی, can we have خودکوچک‌بینی?


It is not wrong and even strange, but normally we will say احساس حقارت or عدم اعتماد به نفس instead of خود كوچك‌بيني


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - since خودبزرگ‌بینی is possible, as you say, may I ask its exact pronunciation, please?


----------



## searcher123

Khod Bozorg Biinii.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.

Ah, what about the pronunciation of خودکوچک‌بینی? Is the کوچک‌ part pronounced 'kuchik' or 'kuchak' or 'kuchek'?


----------



## searcher123

Khod Koochak Biinii


----------



## seitt

Much obliged - do you agree that خودکوچک‌بینی / احساس حقارت / عدم اعتماد به نفس are best translated as 'inferiority complex'?

The usual translation of ‘inferiority complex’ would seem to be ‘عقده‌ی حقارت’.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)do you agree that خودکوچک‌بینی / احساس حقارت / عدم اعتماد به نفس are best translated as 'inferiority complex'?
> The usual translation of ‘inferiority complex’ would seem to be ‘عقده‌ی حقارت’.



عقده چيزي را داشتن (for example عقده‌ي حقارت داشتن) is much more severe than احساس حقارت داشتن. The meanings are so near to each other, but I think "inferiority complex" is better to be used for عقده‌ي حقارت داشتن. I hope an expert can help much more.

Oh! I remembered خود كم بيني is the common way of saying خود كوچك بيني. Please use it instead.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most useful.

I think that this may be the solution:
خودکوچک‌بینی / احساس حقارت / عدم اعتماد به نفس = feelings of inferiority
عقده‌ي حقارت = inferiority complex

But perhaps I'm missing something?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Many thanks, most useful.
> 
> I think that this may be the solution:
> خودکوچک‌بینی / احساس حقارت / عدم اعتماد به نفس = feelings of inferiority
> عقده‌ي حقارت = inferiority complex
> 
> But perhaps I'm missing something?



I'm agree with you. Even it will be very better if we separate عدم اعتماد به نفس as a stand alone entry too:

عدم اعتماد به نفس = diffidence
خودکوچک‌بینی / احساس حقارت = feelings of inferiority
عقده‌ي حقارت = inferiority complex


----------



## seitt

Looks good to me. Can you please tell me this?

If diffidence (noun) = عدم اعتماد به نفس, how do you say 'diffident' (adjective i.e. صفت)?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Looks good to me. Can you please tell me this?
> 
> If diffidence (noun) = عدم اعتماد به نفس, how do you say 'diffident' (adjective i.e. صفت)?



فاقد اعتماد به نفس


----------



## darush

from dictionary:
1. فاقد اعتماد به نفس /faghed e etemad be nafs/
2.بی اعتماد، نامطمۀن


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - this has helped to make it clear in my mind that
1. عدم اعتماد به نفس = lack of self-confidence
2. فاقد اعتماد به نفس = lacking self-confidence
Not that 'diffidence' and 'diffident' are wrong, but the above are far more common and readily understood by the man in the street. Even more common and readily understood would be a periphrasis involving the verb 'to have (got)' and the noun 'self-confidence':
"The trouble with Peter is that he's got no self-confidence at all."
"Faint heart never won fair lady - you've got no self-confidence, Pete!"


----------

